# Bluetooth Headphones



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

Wonder if anyone has any first hand experience with bluetooth headphones and the Hopper? Looking to pair one set for late night viewing. I found a cheap pair on Amazon that has good reviews but only one mentions the Hopper thanks in advance http://www.amazon.com/Bluetooth-Headphones-Wireless-Over-ear-Stereo-Mic-phone/dp/B00M9DBBK4/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I have done this numerous times and works just fine.
A friend also does it and turned me on to trying.

Range is typical BT range. Around 30 feet in my experience. Will go farther but then starts to cut out.

Haven't heard anything yet about how it works with an adapter on the Joey! 
(I tried an adapter from my computer but the Joey just got annoyed with me.)
I need to order one from Dish.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

BT headphones would be great for our exercise room served by a wireless Joey. I exercise early in the morning and have the TV pretty loud if I'm on the treadmill. Thought about long corded headphone but it would be cumbersome. BT could be the answer. Any suggestions for an inexpensive model in this application?


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

Grandude, thanks, I'm going to pull the trigger. I hope it will work with my PS4 as well (for sound not online gaming) but for $23 it is worth it just for the TV connectivity. BillJ it looks like the adapter for the joey is $15 http://www.mydish.com/support/products/bluetooth-joey-adapter. Combine that with headphones from the link in my original post and you should be good to go for well under $50.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I use BT headphones regularly with my Hopper. I do find that they drop out once in a while. I can't blame the Hopper necessarily, it could be the phones. It is kind of a pain to get to the BT pairing and connect panel on the Hopper. Seems like a lot of steps to go through.

I wonder why BT hasn't been adopted by AVRs? I think it would be great to be able to use BT headphones through any input on my AVR. Sure, I can plug in regular headphones, but wireless (BT) are so convenient!


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

I've been using Bluetooth headphones with my Hopper since January 2014. I use this set:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AVZO9A6?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage

They work very well. They connect every time I flip the switch on. I've never had any drop outs. And the battery lasts me about a month. I think the sound is good.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

Depending on the TV, the sound from the BT headphones may not sync up with the TV. My Jam headphones are a fraction of a second ahead of my Samsung TV.


----------

